# Car Charger?



## csaket (Oct 15, 2011)

Which car charger can properly charge a touchpad? 
Has anyone had success with one?


----------



## Motoki (Dec 30, 2011)

The only one I have had success with that gives a full rapid charge is a modified one I bought from Wheelnut over at the WebOSNation forums.

There's a lengthy thread about it here: http://forums.webosnation.com/hp-touchpad-accessories/293481-there-car-charger-will-work-touchpad.html

I have the charger that is the picture in Wheelnut's avatar. It works quite well under CM9 and in fact for me it charges even faster than the Touchstone.

As this subject seems to generate heated debate for some reason, I will also put out there that if someone believes or has experience with another charger working well for them that's fine but my personal experience having tried quite a few non HP branded ones is that only this one that has been specifically modified for the Touchpad works properly.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


----------

